# Mr. Parker showing a Universal Arm pass



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 8, 2006)

On a thread about helping at the LTKKA I have a video clip showing me helping with some manipulations at a seminar.  One of the manipulations was a universal block used in a grappling manner.  Some "genius" on another forum decided to berate me and say that it was Ju Jitsu not Kenpo (Like a guy nicknamed KenpoJuJitsu wouldn't know ) and Mr. Parker never taught things like that.  Well here is a video I uploaded of Mr. Parker teaching that exact movement...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 8, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> On a thread about helping at the LTKKA I have a video clip showing me helping with some manipulations at a seminar. One of the manipulations was a universal block used in a grappling manner. Some "genius" on another forum decided to berate me and say that it was Ju Jitsu not Kenpo (Like a guy nicknamed KenpoJuJitsu wouldn't know ) and Mr. Parker never taught things like that. Well here is a video I uploaded of Mr. Parker teaching that exact movement...


 
And would you believe people still give Ron Chap'el grief about emphasizing the control manipulation aspect of kenpo?

But seriously...good to see some viable footage of the old man in action. Just when I think I'm starting to get my game back on again, I'm reminded of how really far I have to go. Reaching for the sun, I may be halfway to the moon.

Be good, bubba; and don't let the weenie boys at KN give you too much grief. You're too good and too wise for that crap. Mr. P typically preferreed the comnpany of thinkers to hacks; I think he would have got a kick out of some of the minds in kenpo today.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 9, 2006)

James,

If my eyes don't deceive me, I think I have spied Joe Palanzo, Brian Heins, and Steve Arsenault in that clip. It kind of looks like Brian Hein's old school that used to be on Wise Ave. in Dundalk. Any idea when and where this was filmed?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 9, 2006)

At the very end when Mr. Parker slowed the move down and demonstrated it step by step, I could have sworn that he was showing applications from Naihanchi Chodan.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2006)

Coming from a traditionalist background I can see the Naihonchi Shodan, but I also see Hangetsu, Pinan Yondan, Kanku Dai, Patsai Dai, some Yang style T'ai Chi, and wait a minute, back to control manipulations in Kenpo.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 9, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:


> James,
> 
> If my eyes don't deceive me, I think I have spied Joe Palanzo, Brian Heins, and Steve Arsenault in that clip. It kind of looks like Brian Hein's old school that used to be on Wise Ave. in Dundalk. Any idea when and where this was filmed?


 
In that clip you saw all of them as well as Marlene Shear, Kathy owen, Jim Frederick and others.  The video is in Baltimore, MD Nov. 1990.  I believe it is Joe Palanzo's old school though, but I may be wrong....


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 10, 2006)

James,

I love your comment:  "Some "genius" on another forum decided to berate me and say that it was Ju Jitsu not Kenpo (Like a guy nicknamed KenpoJuJitsu wouldn't know).

I once bit a buddy of mine to get him to release ahold he had on me and he screamed "That's not Kenpo!"  Now that he no longer had a hold on me I said, no maybe not, but this is and I punched him. 

All I can say in our defense as to what is and what is not Kenpo is that Mr. Parker liked to compare the English language to the art of Kenpo and up until a few years ago the word "Internet" didn't exist.

Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

Who said biting isn't part of Kenpo?

I just watched SGM Parker's Sophisticated Basics Vols 1 & 2 and in the intro to Vol 1 he says very specifically..."bite".


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> Who said biting isn't part of Kenpo?
> 
> I just watched SGM Parker's Sophisticated Basics Vols 1 & 2 and in the intro to Vol 1 he says very specifically..."bite".


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

What?  I'm serious


----------



## Rich_Hale (Sep 10, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> What?  I'm serious


 
We can see you were serious, as was Mr. Hawkins.

That was a serious LOL if I ever saw one.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 10, 2006)

Great Info!


----------

